# Explain Berkline Manual Recline?



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

So I've seen mentioned in a few posts that the manual recline option isn't that great. I can't even see a lever in the photos on the UHE web site; so could you explain how you execute a manual recline and why the three choices aren't so great? The recliners I currently have are more of a manual release and then you use your body to position the amount of recline along the entire length. But it seems the Berkline manual recline only allows three set positions?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I know that in the past, they had it more as you describe - using your weight to control it. The seats I currently have are the same way - and I'd never by them like this again. Realistically, there are places where it's more uncomfortable trying to keep the recline right and it's IMO distracting.

I think this is why Berk went that way. They had a lot of complaints about the same thing. Now, take this with a grain of salt as I've not sat in any of the manual Berks for over 4 years now. I'm only speaking to personal experience in the past.

Bryan


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Josuah,

The manual recliner control is a push button, which is located on the right side of the seating cushion and that is why you cannot see it. YOu need to slide your hand in between a cushion and the armrest (or another seating cushion depending on your configuration) and push the button there.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Hm. I've never had an issue with "balancing" or having to work at keeping your reclined position with my chairs. Thanks for the info, Bryan and Roman.


----------

